# Stinky Portrait!



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I'ts been a year almost since I made this but forgot to post it...hope you like...I took pics of the progress so sorry about the overload...   

:wink: I think I could still work on it a bit more...


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

love it!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh that's awesome


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is really good!


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

That's a really good painting! I love it!
What did you use? Acrylics?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow Vala it looks great


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

WTG! It looks great!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

oh vala thats awesome. i like painting, im gonna be painting a picture of princess soon, well im gonna try :lol:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I had been looking foward to seeing it. I would check every so often to see if you had posted yet. It looks good. I usually work with oils, and was considering doing one of Hershey. I did a cubist painting of my son. That was interesting! :shock: 

I love it. You did such a good job. I bet Stinky loves that painting of himself LOL.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow that came out fantastic Vala! If you ever think of painting them to sell, let me know!


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have to ask how did u come up with the name stinky?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Thanks guys. I'm still excited about it. It's acrylics on a 8x10 canvas. As it is...I still think it needs one last coat..to smooth the lines on his face...they show a lot on this pics I'm guessing because of the flash..but if you're looking at the painting they're not so light. :wink: 

 Kari, when I finished it I thought about selling them and I was thinking to price it at $30+s&h (comes to $50)...but I thought no one was gonna want one...I've been laughing for a while because all the people that sell them they sell them for like $80+... :shock:  I'm sooo underpricing mine, lol...but I would do it for the fun more than for the money and is great practice. :wink: 

 We came up with Stinky because we couldn't agree on any name...I wanted a spanish sounding name but he didn't like any of the ones I suggested..and I didn't like any of the ones he suggested so as a joke I said let's just call him Stinky while we think...but it stuck..and Stinky it is.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow :shock: you are so talented! Great picture of Stinky!


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

GReat painting btw... isnt the other one named Smelly??


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Really Vala, you should consider it!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: We'll see...I'll make one of Smelly and see how that one turns out.  

:wink: Yes, my other chihuahua is named Smelly...and my cat's name is Pooh.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

i definitelty think you should sell them. that painting is GORGEOUS.  stinky looks fabulous!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow! I can't beleive how great that came out!!!!!!
I wish I had a talent like that!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Amazing job! I love it!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Vala said:


> :wink: We'll see...I'll make one of Smelly and see how that one turns out.


Sweet! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

wow...i wish i was good at painting.....im useless!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

That is great


----------

